# I Love Spotify!



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've been using Spotify for a few weeks now. I've tried it before (in 2016) and was rather unimpressed at that time. But they've come a long way since. Their extensive catalog, good sound quality, well-designed interface, and above all their incredible recommendation system have converted me into a dedicated user. I'll gladly pay $9.99 / mo for their premium services.

To other Spotify users on TC: what are your thoughts on their service, particularly for Classical Music?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Spotify is my primary streaming service and method of listening to music, especially new recordings. I still purchase a few CDs and have an extensive iTunes library - so Spotify is in the mix as an important resource.

I've heard complaints about their search function but I find it more than adequate.

I also like the ease of creating playlists and folders to group several playlists together. And I find almost everything I am looking for is there, of course there are exceptions, e.g. the entire Hyperion catalog is not licensed for streaming - but most of my searches result in finding the recording, as well as dozens of others, I am interested in.

I have never been obsessed with audio quality and consider the streaming audio on Spotify perfectly acceptable for me.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I also find their search function "more than adequate".


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

I tried Spotify last month, but canecelled my subscription rather quickly since the search function is horrific for classical music. I guess using Idagio’s search function makes it difficult to make a change. I do look forward to Apple’s new classical music service though!


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

I like Spotify. I've been using it exclusively since 2012. The search and audio quality are both fine for me, and I don't use any of the recommendation features. Over the years I've only had two things disappear on me: Weissenberg's Rach2 with Karajan on Warner, and a Kapustin disc.

My primary reservation about Spotify is "option paralysis." I'll sometimes spend more time deciding what to listen to than actually listening to something. So I'm still getting the hang of that.


----------



## Scrabbler (Jul 23, 2017)

I really like it. I've been going through pieces on the Talk Classical List and so far I think there is only one work that i couldn't find there and most have multiple different recordings. The search function isn't optimal but it is fine as long as you are aware that a single search may not identify every recording if the work is known by more than one name.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

John Zito said:


> I like Spotify. I've been using it exclusively since 2012. The search and audio quality are both fine for me, and I don't use any of the recommendation features. Over the years I've only had two things disappear on me: Weissenberg's Rach2 with Karajan on Warner, and a Kapustin disc.
> 
> My primary reservation about Spotify is "option paralysis." I'll sometimes spend more time deciding what to listen to than actually listening to something. So I'm still getting the hang of that.


The Rach2 you mentioned seems to be available now: it's the first result which pops up when searching for karajan weissenberg. Enjoy!

I have never subscribed to Spotify, but find it an excellent way of previewing CDs before parting with my hard-earned cash.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I hate it with a passion.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

bluto32 said:


> The Rach2 you mentioned seems to be available now: it's the first result which pops up when searching for karajan weissenberg. Enjoy!


I'm not seeing it. Perhaps there are regional differences?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dulova Harps On said:


> I hate it with a passion.


No hate on my part, but I don't subscribe to streaming services that are loaded with non-classical entries.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Spotify is my second streaming source with Qobuz being numero uno. I've kept Spotify because I use it at work both for listening and also providing music for my HPE lessons -especially dance. The ability to easily make playlists makes it a no brainer. however the sound quality puts it well behind Qobuz in this regard. They've been talking about CD quality streams but have yet to implement it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

$9.99/month

Jeez.

I'm not a money tree.


----------



## ObsoleteUtopia (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm fine with Spotify. The sound quality is reasonable with headphones, and there are limits to how loud I can play music here. If I need or want to hear something in better sound than what Spotify offers, I can try to buy a .flac from Presto. (Or if it's really long. I ended up buying a .flac of _Become Ocean_ because Spotify seemed to choke on the 45-minute single track. Maybe whatever server _Become Ocean_ was on was having a bad week. I don't know.)

I listen to other things than classical - notably folk and trad from various parts of the world - and Spotify has a lot of that kind of thing. I'd like to try Qobuz (how's it pronounced, anyway?) but I doubt I'd get much value out of having two streaming services and limited time to utilize them both. Maybe someday....


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

pianozach said:


> $9.99/month
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> I'm not a money tree.


Some people here purchase thousands of CDs, vinyls, boutique HiFi equipment, etc.

$9.99 / mo might be a significant amount for many, but it's definitely on the low end of things as far as TC is concerned.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

pianozach said:


> $9.99/month
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> I'm not a money tree.


I am spending a fraction of what I used to spend buying CDs. For the cost of one CD per month (I used to buy many more than that) I have access to tens of millions of them.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't like it wit passion. :angel:


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> I am spending a fraction of what I used to spend buying CDs. For the cost of one CD per month (I used to buy many more than that) I have access to tens of millions of them.


Yupp, Spotify plus a few of the streaming services costs me less per month than a typical cable package.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> I am spending a fraction of what I used to spend buying CDs. For the cost of one CD per month (I used to buy many more than that) I have access to tens of millions of them.


Right, but with nothing to show for it, which is the problem I have with it. I'm someone who likes to actually physically hold an album in my hand, read through the liner notes, etc., which is something that seems to be dying amongst the younger generations. A damn shame it is, too.

Anyway, I've survived this long without Spotify or any other streaming service, so they're of little importance to me. What is important to me is my own collection, which consists of thousands of CDs.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> I am spending a fraction of what I used to spend buying CDs. For the cost of one CD per month (I used to buy many more than that) I have access to tens of millions of them.


And they're all portable, they take up no physical space, they don't deteriorate, etc...

If the cost is really a concern to anyone, note that they give you 3 months of free Premium service. If it's still an issue after that PM me and I'll share my account with you.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Neo Romanza said:


> Right, but with nothing to show for it, which is the problem I have with it. I'm someone who likes to actually physically hold an album in my hand, read through the liner notes, etc., which is something that seems to be dying amongst the younger generations. A damn shame it is, too.
> 
> Anyway, I've survived this long without Spotify or any other streaming service, so they're of little importance to me. What is important to me is my own collection, which consists of thousands of CDs.


I also have thousands of CD, sitting in my basement. And an iTunes library with over 170,000 tracks, which I still listen to but only rarely, i.e., when Spotify doesn't have what I want to hear.

I have always _only_ been interested in the music, not the physical product. But when that was my only option, then I bought CDs. But at a certain point I didn't like the physical space it took to house the CDs, and also there was no flexibility as to how I listened to them. I remember buying a 110 CD player so I could randomize a bunch of CDs. It was okay, but a little clunky, and then gave out altogether.

Streaming services offer me exactly what I want: access to a vast amount of music and the ability to listen to it with almost unlimited flexibility - and it takes up no space in my home, and I can carry it with me on my phone.

All for the price of one CD a month - no brainer.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm someone who likes to actually physically hold an album in my hand, read through the liner notes, etc., which is something that seems to be dying amongst the younger generations. A damn shame it is, too.


To the contrary, my generation's willingness to replace clunky material objects with digital services is one of our few qualities I take pride in. Possessions are burdens.

And I say this as someone who owns and listens to vinyl.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

pianozach said:


> $9.99/month
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> I'm not a money tree.


True for me, as a high school student.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> I also have thousands of CD, sitting in my basement. And an iTunes library with over 170,000 tracks, which I still listen to but only rarely, i.e., when Spotify doesn't have what I want to hear.
> 
> I have always _only_ been interested in the music, not the physical product. But when that was my only option, then I bought CDs. But at a certain point I didn't like the physical space it took to house the CDs, and also there was no flexibility as to how I listened to them. I remember buying a 110 CD player so I could randomize a bunch of CDs. It was okay, but a little clunky, and then gave out altogether.
> 
> ...


Over the past couple of years I've been ripping a lot of CDs to an external hard drive and using Apple's music app to manage the music library. I'm not opposed to listening to music via a computer (w/ nice headphones, a DAC/headphone amplifier, etc.). I'm just not interested in paying a service to do what I can already do better on my own computer with music that's from my collection. The truth is I'm only interested in two periods of classical music: the 19th and 20th Centuries. Being able to access Baroque, Classical, Renaissance, etc. composers doesn't interest me. I'm fine with _my_ collection and doing things my way, which is better than what any streaming service could do for me.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Neo Romanza said:


> Over the past couple of years I've been ripping a lot of CDs to an external hard drive and using Apple's music app to manage the music library. I'm not opposed to listening to music via a computer (w/ nice headphones, a DAC/headphone amplifier, etc.). I'm just not interested in paying a service to do what I can already do better on my own computer with music that's from my collection. The truth is I'm only interested in two periods of classical music: the 19th and 20th Centuries. Being able to access Baroque, Classical, Renaissance, etc. composers doesn't interest me. I'm fine with _my_ collection and doing things my way, which is better than what any streaming service could do for me.


If it works for you, that is what is important. I am happy with my system, too.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Here comes the help from a tech guy. Go to google.com and search for site:spotify.com+the name of the composition. This allows you to search Spotify with the power of Google, which is superior than Spotify's own searching engine. Try it out and you will be surprised.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't quite use Spotify. There are some good classical music, but I don't want pop music which I hate with a passion popping up all the time in front of me when I am in the middle of the beauty of Amadeus. Also, imagine hearing the voice of an AI telling you how to make more money in the middle of Bach's St. Matthew's Passion. Bruh.

YouTube is a better choice. In terms of classical music, there are definitely more contents and less ads. Although ads do exist on YT, but they are shorter and relevant to classical music. I wouldn't mind hearing Chicago Symphony Orchestra playing Beethoven's Scherzo from his third symphony in the middle of Mahler, and I am happy to click into CSO's advertisement to at least check their program list again, if I don't buy any ticket.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

John Zito said:


> I'm not seeing it. Perhaps there are regional differences?


You're probably right. (I'm based in the UK.) Just in case you can access it directly, here is the link:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been using Spotify for some years now and it's invaluable in finding me new recordings to compare on my blogs. No, it's not perfect and in a perfect world I'd rather be paying artists more but it is what it is and as a result of using it I've found some killer SQ performances which I've later bought on cd (yes I still buy cds). I no longer get lumbered with shoddy recordings of music I love cos I can listen to it first. However, when not focusing on the weekly quartet thread, and with access to millions of recordings on Spotify, a massive hard drive and thousands of my own personal cds I still can't decide what to play!


----------

